# running scripts under rc.d from rc.conf



## doughy (Dec 6, 2011)

I am having trouble getting ppp script to run under /etc/rc.d. From what I know, it should run since I have 
	
	



```
ppp_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf but it doesn't. I have to run ppp manually after each start now. 

What I'm wondering is how the scripts in /etc/rc.d are started according to the parameters in /etc/rc.conf. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 6, 2011)

All start scripts in /etc/rc.d and in /usr/local/etc/rc.d are run (or "evaluated") when the system starts. The order in which this happens is explained (and can be seen) by rcorder(8). If you look in any of those start scripts you will find that they look at /etc/rc.conf for instructions about whether to run, and if so, with which parameters/flags. This is why /etc/rc.conf is the central configuration file for everything.


----------

